# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Minag convoca licitacion para ejecutar obras de riego por mas de 7 millones de nuevos soles

## gpacheco

*Obras de riego beneficiará a ocho mil familias en Piura.*   *(Lima, 18 de marzo del 2009).-* Para promover el desarrollo del agro en la región Piura, el Ministerio de Agricultura convocó la licitación para la rehabilitación del canal Quiroz, Desarenador, Canal Yuscay, y Bocatoma Chipillico, cuyas obras serán financiadas por el crédito de la Agencia Japonesa de Cooperación Internacional (JICA) y recursos de la Junta de Usuarios del Distrito de Riego de San Lorenzo. 
El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, dijo que la inversión en los trabajos se estiman en S/. 7 millones 107 mil 743 nuevos soles, de cuya cifra el aporte de los regantes de San Lorenzo llega al millón 421 mil 548 nuevos soles, mientras el MINAG a través del Programa Subsectorial de Irrigaciones (PSI) desembolsará S/. 5 millones 686 mil 194 nuevos soles. 
Las obras tienen el propósito de beneficiar a 8 mil familias de los sectores del interior así como irrigar a 30 mil hectáreas de la zona, las cuales se podrán utilizar para cultivos de agroexportación, a fin de aprovechar las ventajas del Tratado de Libre Comercio con los EEUU y otros acuerdos comerciales. 
El ministro expresó que tras la convocatoria de la licitación, las obras se iniciarán en mayo entrante, las mismas que culminarán en un lapso de cinco meses. 
La realización de los trabajos son parte del programa de mejoramiento de infraestructura hídrica ejecutado por el PSI, principalmente en la costa, donde se tiene como meta atender a 240 mil familias de agricultores, contando con S/. 160 millones de la cooperación internacional japonesa.  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL
MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag tiene pendiente ejecutar S/. 24.45 millones del programa de compensaciones para este año Minag entregó S/. 62 millones a municipios más pobres del país para obras de riego Minag entregó S/. 62 millones a municipios más pobres del país para obras de riego PDA invierte 330 mil nuevos soles para mejora de ganadería en Ucayali Ministro de Agricultura inauguró obras de riego en Piura por un valor de S/. 5 millones

----------

